# back up



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

what are you trying to back up? what is YOUR machine?

DM


----------



## Barry J (Nov 21, 2008)

Laptop Compaq Presario 2100, has Windows XP, want to back-up her files and system in case it crashes, she will save her info
Thanks
Barry


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

is her cdrom drive a burner?

DM


----------



## Barry J (Nov 21, 2008)

Yes, it is a burner


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/308422 explains how to do this. also, there are other standalones that do the same thing.
let us know if you need more info.

DM


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

ntbackup only takes you so far, this is why i asked about a burner. anything i HAVE to keep, i copy to cd or dvd or at least to a flash drive and copy to anotther machine to store.

DM


----------



## poppameth (Oct 2, 2008)

Invest in a decent program like Paragon Drive Backup. The express version is free but very limited. The full version can image the whole HDD or just do a file backup.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

you could also invest in an external USB hdd to keep backups on. then just mirror them.

DM


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

I backup my wife's PC to my hard drive, and my PC to her hard drive

At some point I'll add a 2nd hd to my PC as another backup


----------



## rgsgww (Jul 5, 2008)

You could run a raid 1 config with 2 hdds.

An external HDD would be my choice. I have over 500gb of data.


----------

